# 2004 745Li



## Manitou1968 (2 mo ago)

I apologize up front if this is in the wrong forum, I owned a 2004 745Li from 29K to 247k without much issues besides the coil packs going out once in awhile, and I loved it ! I have a donor car same year with 130k, I love the acceleration and ZF transmission shift ,these cars run fantastic. So I am restoring a 63 Thunderbird convertible and wanted to transplant the BMW engine and transmission into it. Is this possible? Physically fitting is not the issue ( certainly not as wide as a Coyote motor ) however the computer and electronics is my concern. Can it be done from a complete running E66? 
Thanks


----------

